# Found Fly Rod



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I saw yesterday over on the Microskiff site that someone found a fly rod and reel on the north shore of West Bay in Galveston. There must be an interesting story there somewhere, but if you accidentally left or lost yours somewhere around there, go over to Microskiff and let them know.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I left one in Hawaii a couple of years ago, but I left it at the American Airlines counter, not at the beach. Luckily I have a friend who is a flight attendant for AA and she did some searching in their lost and found and got it back to me.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Stuart said:


> I left one in Hawaii a couple of years ago, but I left it at the American Airlines counter, not at the beach. Luckily I have a friend who is a flight attendant for AA and she did some searching in their lost and found and got it back to me.


Wow - that was probably about a 1-in-100 occurrence!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

speaking of found fly rods and 1-in-100...check this shiz out:

this guide buddy of mine, we'll call him "sean" (a real guide...one who's been guiding down there for 20+ years and can put you on more than just stocker redfish and the occasional jack he trips over), calls me the other day and says "dude, you're not going to believe this..."

turns out one of his clients (we'll call him lamont) fished with one of his buddies (we'll call him daryl) the day before and hooked a big tarpon.

lamont was fighting the fish, and went to step back off the bow platform. when he stepped off, he lost his balance and fell off the deck into the cockpit...total yard sale.

the 100+lb tarpon took off with lamont's ~$4000 mako reel and $1100 loomis asqueef rod.

yeah.....*gone*.

daryl calls sean that night and tells him the story. sean says "dude, that sucks..."

next day sean takes one of his sports out. he's poling around the area lamont hooked that big baddydaddy the day before. sean's poling along looking for sasquatch and randomly looks down. he thinks he sees a flyline laying in the water. he hooks it with the pushpole and brings the string up to the poling platform to inspect...

he starts pulling in this line, and guess what it's attached to???

yep, $5000+ (or minus, depending how you look at it) worth, plus a few scratches from oysters and whatever else that fish drug that rod and reel over before it got loose.

there's even more to the story, but it's late and the wife is summoning me.

duty calls, boys!

_sidenote (not aimed at you bruce)...you're a real guide when your customers are using $5+ grand worth of stuff to fling string and feathers at a fish._

i hope you're well, bruce.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Wait? They make a 4100 reel? Holy ****


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tail-chaser said:


> Wait? They make a 4100 reel? Holy ****


no, that's abu garcia.

pay attention.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

The moral of the story.....stay off the platform with $4k reels.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i hope to fall off the bow platform and lose a hardy zane ti someday.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Ish said:


> no, that's abu garcia.
> 
> pay attention.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

